# Lightroom Autorun Settings



## Pugs (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello All,

     I did a search on "Lightroom" and "autorun" and didn't get any hits, so I'm posting this question.  

     HOW DO I GET LIGHTROOM TO STOP TRYING IMPORT PICS EVERYTIME I INSERT A CARD OR HOOKUP AN EXTERNAL DRIVE OR EVEN MY FRAKKIN' PHONE?!

     Oh!  Pardon me!  I think I was so worked up on this topic that I had a case of premature all-caps-ulation there...

     Seriously, I've tried setting the autorun settings under "Default Programs" (I'm running Windows Vista); I've tried going to "Edit" -> "Preferences" -> "Import" tab -> and unchecking "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected".  I'll flip those settings and it'll be peachy for a little bit, but those settings will flip back at some point without apparent cause...  I'm just a wee-bit frustrated with it at this point...


----------



## Bravotwofive (Jul 20, 2009)

I know there is a setting in there somewhere, but I have not used LR in sometime. The "quick, and easy, down, and dirty" method...

Download a free app called CC Cleaner. It is an excellent utility for removing registry errors, tracking cookies, and it allows you to disable programs that start automatically with Windows.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you check all the settings or just the ones that showed up on the top page of the Autorun Control panel applet?

Lightroom is the default for a few options such as "mixed content" which you won't see unless you scroll down.

Then again its Vista. You didn't really expect a control panel applet to do what it's supposed to right?


----------



## MBasile (Jul 21, 2009)

There may be some Windows setting to run Lightroom when a camera is connected.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 21, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Then again its Vista. You didn't really expect a control panel applet to do what it's supposed to right?



:lmao:


----------



## dl4449 (Jul 21, 2009)

In the library modual click on files/auto import/ un check the enable auto import option
Troy


----------



## Pugs (Jul 21, 2009)

Bravotwofive said:


> I know there is a setting in there somewhere, but I have not used LR in sometime. The "quick, and easy, down, and dirty" method...
> 
> Download a free app called CC Cleaner. It is an excellent utility for removing registry errors, tracking cookies, and it allows you to disable programs that start automatically with Windows.


 
I'll look into this, thank you!  My problem isn't that it starts automatically with Windows, it's that it starts automatically when I plug in any external device with pictures on it, even my phone... QUITE annoying!



Garbz said:


> Did you check all the settings or just the ones that showed up on the top page of the Autorun Control panel applet?
> 
> Lightroom is the default for a few options such as "mixed content" which you won't see unless you scroll down.
> 
> Then again its Vista. You didn't really expect a control panel applet to do what it's supposed to right?


 
No... I never quite expect any Windows component to necessarily do what it's supposed to do.  Then again I don't expect that of Macs and Linux machines either...

I've gone through the entire list and set EVERYTHING to "Ask me each time".  

It's not a serious issue, just one of those annoyances that I can't seem to let go of for some reason!



MBasile said:


> There may be some Windows setting to run Lightroom when a camera is connected.


 
There is and I've tried flipping it, but... sheesh... dang thing keeps flipping back!



dl4449 said:


> In the library modual click on files/auto import/ un check the enable auto import option
> Troy


 
Thank you!  I wasn't aware of that setting.  Oh... I just checked and it's already unchecked...  Grrr!

Ah well...  Thanks for the replies, folks!  Just another thing I love about TPF!


----------

